# Game #1 (11/2): Lakers @ Nuggets



## Brian34Cook

<center>
















Los Angeles Lakers (0-0) @ Denver Nuggets (0-1)

Pepsi Center (Denver)









Date: 11/2
Time: 7:30 pm



 

*Probable Starters:*




































A. Miller V. Lenard M. Camby C. Anthony K. Martin 





































S. Parker K. Bryant C. Mihm L. Odom K. Brown 

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Aaron McKie
Andrew Bynum

Denver Nuggets





























Earl Boykins
Earl Watson
Nene
Eduardo Najera

Last Meeting
Date: N/A
Score: N/A
Summary: 

*Injury Report:*
Nuggets - 
Lakers - 

Nuggets Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Maybe Mihm explodes like the opener against Denver last season. Oh wait, this is an away game. The Nuggets are tough. We may have to wait until we get them at Staples to beat them.


----------



## Unique

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Maybe Mihm explodes like the opener against Denver last season. Oh wait, this is an away game. The Nuggets are tough. We may have to wait until we get them at Staples to beat them.



Haha....I think we might have a chance to win in Mihm can stay out of foul trouble and kobe goes off and lamar plays like he should we should put up a good fight.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Doesn't look promising.

For all acounts, the Lakers haven't reached the level of cohesivness enough to beat a George Karl-Nuggets.

But hey, maybe the Lakers will surprise.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

If our defense stays this way or improves we'll definitely give them a run for their money.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

The Nuggets Game Thread link leads to Narcotics Anonymous.

:rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> The Nuggets Game Thread link leads to Narcotics Anonymous.
> 
> :rofl:


:rofl: I wouldnt have known either :rofl:


----------



## Darth Bryant

Brian34Cook said:


> :rofl: I wouldnt have known either :rofl:



AHJAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Darth Bryant

I like the way Lakers looked last night, compared to the start of preseason. They have a long way to go, I don't see them beating the Nuggets yet or if at all this season. Depends on how our starters can step up or foul out as mentioned early...

If Mihm could actually play most of the game that would be a start, but we are going to be in CO, so it probably wont happen.

I just hope we at least make it a challenge for them, and make them work for the win.. Do that and I wont be sad about a loss.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Schedule:
> Wed 2 @ Denver 7:30pm *Win*
> Thu 3 Phoenix 7:30pm *Lose*
> Sun 6 Denver 6:30pm FSN *Win*
> Tue 8 @ Atlanta 4:00pm *Win*
> Wed 9 @ Minnesota 5:00pm *Win*
> Fri 11 @ Philadelphia 5:00pm *Win*
> Mon 14 @ Memphis 5:00pm *Lose*
> Wed 16 New York 7:00pm *Win*
> Fri 18 L.A. Clippers 7:30pm *Win*
> Sun 20 Chicago 6:30pm *Lose*
> Thu 24 Seattle 7:30pm *Win*
> Sun 27 New Jersey 6:30pm *Win*
> Tue 29 @ San Antonio 5:30pm *Lose*
> 
> *9-4*


If we went by this, then I say we win against the Denver Nuggets! :biggrin:

I do say that we win this one though if we play the defense that we played for more of the Lakers vs. Queens, I mean Kings, game.


----------



## ceejaynj

Defense is the key to winning on the road. The Lakers have looked better defensively, but we still have a ways to go both offensively and defensively. I hope I'm wrong...but I think we will come up short in the opener.


----------



## The One

Lakers can win this one.

If they lose it will be because they gave up a good lead.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Will Voshon Lenard go down a la last season?


----------



## Cris

vbookie event? 

:wink:


----------



## thekid

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=211694

Lakers +7

I think we can get a W in Denver..


----------



## Amplified

Alright Gentleman (and Ladies?), Since this is my first official post I decided I'd post on a topic that will get a lot of hits. 

So I've been coming to this forum pretty much everyday for the past year to read up on my Lakers and decided that the best way to start the new season is to become a part of the conversation. Hope I can make a positive contribution and look forward to some heated discussions.

Anyways, about the game.. Its gonna be a good one and I'm hoping to win because I'm having a season opener viewing party at my house on Wed. and it would suck to lose. If the lakers play defense like they did in the last 2 preseason games and if DG comes with it strong then I think we have a pretty good chance... Smush REALLY needs to stay in front of Boykins though for us to have any chance.


----------



## Amplified

Oh yeah... What up to my fellow Santa Barbarians, Cris and Damian. :cheers:


----------



## MitchMatch

10 to 1 says Kobe drops a double nickel...


----------



## Shaolin

Denver looks good on paper, esp that front line. But I suspect the Lakers could pull out a narrow win, if they rebound and play strong D.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I have a feeling Nuggets are gonna pound the Lakers. I hope thats incorrect, but the Nuggers have had a lot more time to run Karls system than our team has.. It's going to come down to Kobe being Kobe and shooting close to or over 50 percent, Brown good for at least 10/10, etc. Odom will need to play like the last preseason game.. More aggressive, because often they will rotate to double Kobe.. He will need to take advantage of that situation whenever possible and drive the line.

Mihm needs to not be a retard, and stay in the game to have even the slightest chance at all.

Honestly though, most important to me is they gotta hit the free throws. With the mismatches out there on the court, they will go to the line a lot, they need to all consistantly hit their free throws, especally Brown and Mihm.

Gonna be a good game, but I'm going to chuck this one up to a learning experiance. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Pnack

this isnt like last year in canada...when the nhl lockout was on all the sports channels showed all basketball. i was in heaven now i barely get any games!


----------



## Cris

thekid said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=211694
> 
> Lakers +7
> 
> I think we can get a W in Denver..


if that comment was towards me, i wasnt talking about the actual vbookie event rather responding to
Damian N 



Damian Necronamous said:


> Will Voshon Lenard go down a la last season?


----------



## PiTT

Hey first time poster here also, coming over from (very boring and non-active) fanhome.scout.com, anyway, i predict a close game here also, but if they got lakers +7, who are we to go against the odds huh? GO LAKERS!

:banana:


----------



## Cap

Amplified said:


> Alright Gentleman (and Ladies?), Since this is my first official post I decided I'd post on a topic that will get a lot of hits.
> 
> So I've been coming to this forum pretty much everyday for the past year to read up on my Lakers and decided that the best way to start the new season is to become a part of the conversation. Hope I can make a positive contribution and look forward to some heated discussions.
> 
> Anyways, about the game.. Its gonna be a good one and I'm hoping to win because I'm having a season opener viewing party at my house on Wed. and it would suck to lose. If the lakers play defense like they did in the last 2 preseason games and if DG comes with it strong then I think we have a pretty good chance... Smush REALLY needs to stay in front of Boykins though for us to have any chance.


Yeah, agreed. Parker couldn't stay in front of Boykins to save his life. But Boykins is the fastest player in the league behind Tony Parker so that's no shame. 

Oh, and welcome to the forums! Hope you enjoy a nice long stay here. 



PiTT said:


> Hey first time poster here also, coming over from (very boring and non-active) fanhome.scout.com, anyway, i predict a close game here also, but if they got lakers +7, who are we to go against the odds huh? GO LAKERS!
> 
> :banana:


Welcome! PM us anytime if you have any moderating-related questions.


----------



## The One

PiTT said:


> Hey first time poster here also, coming over from (very boring and non-active) fanhome.scout.com, anyway, i predict a close game here also, but if they got lakers +7, who are we to go against the odds huh? GO LAKERS!
> 
> :banana:


welcome


----------



## Ghiman

Amplified & PiTT

Welcome to bbb.net!

always nice to see new posters before the start of the season...

btw...Lakers win over Denver 101-98


----------



## KillWill

thekid said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=211694
> 
> Lakers +7
> 
> I think we can get a W in Denver..



this means lakers are 7 point dogs. if this is the official spread than the majority of bets are on denver. odds can get screwy with the the lakers though b/c there are so many laker fans, and most bet with their hearts and not with their heads :brokenhea


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Welcome to BBB! Amplified and Pitt!

Im going to go ahead and predict Lakers win.

104-97.


----------



## UD40

The Lakers will be a playoff team, but I have a gut feeling they'll slip out the gate.


----------



## KB8SD

I think the Lakers will have a good chance of beating the Nuggets tommrow.One thing a lot people have forgoten about is the Nuggets will be playing a second game of a back to back against the Lakers.They open tonight against the Spurs at San Antonio.I think we'll win a close game.Also on sunday I'll be at Staples Center watching the game live against these same Nuggets.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

KB8SD said:


> I think the Lakers will have a good chance of beating the Nuggets tommrow.One thing a lot people have forgoten about is the Nuggets will be playing a second game of a back to back against the Lakers.They open tonight against the Spurs at San Antonio.I think we'll win a close game.Also on sunday I'll be at Staples Center watching the game live against these same Nuggets.


 Not a bad observation. Should be interesting.


----------



## Cris

Amplified said:


> Oh yeah... What up to my fellow Santa Barbarians, Cris and Damian. :cheers:


Welcome Buddy
SBPRIDE!!!


----------



## The One

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I have a feeling Nuggets are gonna pound the Lakers. I hope thats incorrect, but the Nuggers have had a lot more time to run Karls system than our team has.. It's going to come down to Kobe being Kobe and shooting close to or over 50 percent, Brown good for at least 10/10, etc. Odom will need to play like the last preseason game.. More aggressive, because often they will rotate to double Kobe.. He will need to take advantage of that situation whenever possible and drive the line.
> 
> Mihm needs to not be a retard, and stay in the game to have even the slightest chance at all.
> 
> Honestly though, most important to me is they gotta hit the free throws. With the mismatches out there on the court, they will go to the line a lot, they need to all consistantly hit their free throws, especally Brown and Mihm.
> 
> Gonna be a good game, but I'm going to chuck this one up to a learning experiance. Hope I'm wrong.


After thinking about it I have to agree. It is posible that the Lakers will receive a severe beating.


----------



## Laker Freak

Well Denver is playing the Spurs right now so hopefully the champs can tire them out before we play them.


----------



## Cap

^ Not only that, but Nene has an ACL injury and now KMart is going back to the lockerroom. This may be a good bit of luck for the Lakers, as much as it sucks for the Nuggets.


----------



## Unique

EHL said:


> ^ Not only that, but Nene has an ACL injury and now KMart is going back to the lockerroom. This may be a good bit of luck for the Lakers, as much as it sucks for the Nuggets.



What happend Kmart?


----------



## Brian34Cook

EHL said:


> ^ Not only that, but Nene has an ACL injury and now KMart is going back to the lockerroom. This may be a good bit of luck for the Lakers, as much as it sucks for the Nuggets.


That's not good to hear truthfully and I hope at least KMart is healthy.. If not Cook is gonna have to knock out Camby again this year  :laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak

So I guess this means that Francisco Elson will be getting most of Nene's minutes tomorrow.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

If Nene's injury is serious, the Nuggets are in trouble. Especially if Camby returns to his injury prone ways. I hope Mihm doesn't touch Elson on his private parts.


----------



## Darth Bryant

So what happened to K-mart, it doesnt say anything happened to him on Yahoo.


----------



## SoCalfan21

lakers win by 20


----------



## The Legion Lakers

i think the lakers will win this game... :biggrin: 

but the most important thing is that the lakers dont give up backtobacktobacktoback ally oop dunks off the same play like they did last year against denver... :whatever: 

...

especially over the early part of the season...i am very interested in seeing how the lakers team defense improves--last year, our defense regressed with each passing game...a feat i never expected the lakers to achieve...our defense will be the key to any chances we have of reaching the playoffs...and phil will show us how... :biggrin:


----------



## BBB

Win... Win... Win...


----------



## Unique

Lakers are tied for 1st place in the pacific.......Lets go with that


----------



## The One

Lakermike05 said:


> Lakers are tied for 1st place in the pacific.......Lets go with that


with a record of 0-0 :biggrin:


----------



## 77AJ

Laker fans good luck tonight! It should be a really good game. I'm predicting the Nuggets to get the win and rebound from their loss last night to the Spurs. However I wouldnt be suprised if the Lakers got the win. It should be a great game. And I'm looking forward to seeing Kobe and Phil back together. By the way you are more than welcomed to predict the game score and add any insight in to the game at the Nuggets forum. I also started a game thread there. As I'm sure you are all aware of Nene got injured so he wont be playing for the Nuggets tonight.

Here is the link to the Nuggets/Lakers game prediction thread.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2765358#post2765358


----------



## Darth Bryant

K Brown was just mentioned questionable for tonight's game because of a sprained thumb that happened in the game with Utah. 

WTF, he played fine in Sacto.... 

If he's out, than it won't even make a difference that Nene is out.. :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook

What a *****.. I guess.. We'd go with..

Smush, Kobe, Devean, Lamar, Mihm?

:hurl:

Wait, where'd you here this?


----------



## Darth Bryant

Brian34Cook said:


> What a *****.. I guess.. We'd go with..
> 
> Smush, Kobe, Devean, Lamar, Mihm?
> 
> :hurl:
> 
> Wait, where'd you here this?



http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=11479

NBAtv ticker mentioned it I guess today.


----------



## luckylakers

lakers all the way


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Kwame better play.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

ESPN said LO would be starting at PG! 
If Kwame is out, will our line up look like this?

pg Odom!
sg Smush
sf Kobe
pf Devean
C Mihm

it would be very interesting to watch. 

please oh God no!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

I highly doubt he'll be at PG .. He'll be running the point if that's what they mean.. We'll see though..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Brian34Cook said:


> I highly doubt he'll be at PG .. He'll be running the point if that's what they mean.. We'll see though..


 Exactly. He is listed at PG, because he brings the ball up the court. Obviously he won't be guarding Miller.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

So lets see some starting line up predictions if Kwames out.

After last years fiasco with Odom at the PF i dont think they would want to put him there again. so heres my prediction

Smush
Kobe
LO
Cookie
Mihm


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

This just in. Bad new for the Nuggets. Nene may be out for the rest of the season!


----------



## Pnack

where'd u hear this?


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

Could have gotten it here


----------



## Pnack

wow thats ****ty man i really like him


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I love James Worthy! He predicted that the Lakers would win 54 games! Nice!


----------



## Unique

Kwame WILL play.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*LLEEETTSSSSS GET READY TO RUUUMBBLEEEEEE!!!!!!!!* :clap: :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook

I'm just gonna go chill and watch the game and get away from here  .. Go Lakers!


----------



## Laker Freak

The Nuggets win the tip


----------



## Laker Freak

Lenard for 2, Smush for 3!


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Damn those are some loud BOOOS for Kobe... Expected nothing less.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

LA3 DEN 4 foul on Kobe


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

sumush on fire 2 - 3pointers

LA 8- DEN 6 Foul on Mihm...lakers in early foul trouble


----------



## Brian34Cook

:rofl: Beautiful defense :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook

OMG BABY.. DERON WILLIAMS DRAINS A 3/4 COURT HEEEEEEEEEEVE to end the 3rd :clap:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Kobe forces TO
Lo draw foul number 2 on Kmart. nice


----------



## Wilmatic2

Lets Go Lakers!


----------



## Cris

Our rebounding is pathetic...


----------



## Laker Freak

Wow Kwame is garbage tonight. :sad:


----------



## Brian34Cook

"Brian Cook is cooking"

CHARGE TAKEN BY COOK!!!!!!

Sasha is getting abused by Earl though..


----------



## Unique

Hahhahaha " Brian cook is cooking"


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Someone needs to just knock Boykins the **** out so he stay out of the lane. And the refs need to stop babying him!

Bynums in!

Lakers playing D finally! :banana:


----------



## Laker Freak

Kmart blocked the **** out of Bynum and now it looks like he's lost his confidence. Everyone else is playing well (except for Kwame)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

2 blks and a couple of reb for Bynum!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

LoL love our new and improved 'defense' dont ya'll?

It looks like the same crap team as last year to me.. *Yawn*


----------



## Cris

Bynum playing more than 5 minutes... Wow


----------



## SoCalfan21

i think it looks better from last season IMO


----------



## Laker Freak

Profit hits the jumper to tie the game.


----------



## Unique

Worst call all night.....Kobe charge? BS


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe just picked up his 3rd foul with a minute left. 50-48 Denver


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The Lakers went on a run with Bynum on the floor. They should put him back in! :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## Cris

Half Time... 

team looks decent... but decent still isnt very good


----------



## madskillz1_99

Brian34Cook said:


> LoL love our new and improved 'defense' dont ya'll?
> 
> It looks like the same crap team as last year to me.. *Yawn*


ughhh.... 

I thought you promised never to post here again? (like 3 times)

As for the game, Kwame doing nothing, Lamar doing nothing, team playing crap defense, only down by 2. I'll take it for now.


----------



## Unique

Bynum....Impressing me.......Well 4 a rookie.


----------



## Kaas

Agreed on the BS call on Kobe, the defender was clearly shuffling his feet.

Proft impressed me out there.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Halftime: Nuggets 50 - Lakers 48

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Odom 23 1-7 0-2 2-2 0 5 4 1 1 0 2 4 
Brown 15 1-2 0-0 1-2 1 2 1 2 0 0 2 3 
Mihm 8 0-2 0-0 2-4 0 0 0 2 0 2 2 2 
Parker 15 4-6 2-4 0-0 0 1 5 0 0 0 2 10 
Bryant 19 7-13 0-0 0-0 0 3 2 5 1 0 3 14 
George 14 2-3 1-2 0-0 1 2 3 0 2 0 2 5 
Cook 7 3-4 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 1 0 0 0 6 
McKie 3 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Vujacic 5 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 2 1 1 0 0 0 0 
Bynum 6 0-2 0-0 0-0 1 2 0 0 0 2 0 0 
Profit 5 2-3 0-1 0-0 0 1 0 1 3 0 0 4 
Totals 120 20-42 3-9 5-8 3 19 16 13 7 4 13 48 
Percentages: .476 .333 .625 Team Rebounds: 7
</pre>

Thoughts:
Odom - Umm.. Could he please pick up his scoring? That would help..
Kwame - Dude, we didnt bring you here for this type of production.. a little help please..
Mihm - Bwahahahah... Nice blocks?
Parker - Nice surprise so far but.. I dont see him playing a lot of defense..
Kobe - We get it.. Your good at scoring but your turnovers dont look that great.. 
George - Eh, continues to be good this preseason
Cook - Shooting is there but his rebounding will never be.
McKie - ???
Sasha - BURNED BY EARL BOYKINS!! Dont feel bad.
Bynum - Should have a bucket but he's bringing some blocking..
Profit - 3 steals? Is that correct? If so, nice defense Laron!


----------



## Brian34Cook

madskillz1_99 said:


> ughhh....
> 
> I thought you promised never to post here again? (like 3 times)


Is that what you want? I could live with it but all you ever do is complain and me complaining about this team.. Oh well.. Deal with it!


----------



## SharpShooter

Is it just me or is Bill Walton Really ****ing annoying...


----------



## Cris

im watching kcal 9 and for the first time since chick, im not annoyed doing so


----------



## Cap

SharpShooter said:


> Is it just me or is Bill Walton Really ****ing annoying...


You just realized this? Wow.


----------



## Pnack

bynum =


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Looking OK so far, certainly better than last season.

Lamar and Kwame need to get involved in the scoring department.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I guess there's one good thing that stands out for me.. the 16 assists on 20 buckets :clap:

Let's go guys!!


----------



## H.O.V.A.

LA is shooting too many J's.

Edit: Case in point, KB8 with a J to start the 2nd Half


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Smush just posterized Miller!!!


----------



## Laker Freak

Smush just served up a facial on Miller WOW


----------



## SharpShooter

OMG that replay of smush was nice!


----------



## DANNY

Holy **** Thats Just Some Crazy ****

Damnnnnnn Smush


----------



## DANNY

what the hell happened to paul sunderland?

man that new guy is kind of annoying
i think stus annoyed by him too
did you see the man talk, he sticks his face right into stu's 
stu couldnt look at him while he was talking LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Devean and Melo going at it!


----------



## Laker Freak

Lakers have a 1 point lead but here comes Boykins.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Smush and Kobe :clap:

Nice block by Kobe!!

Ack, turnover Lamar


----------



## DANNY

mad props to devean


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Someone please knock Boykins out!!
And tell the Lakers to hit FT!!! :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak

Camby drives and dunks and Mihm just stands there WTF.


----------



## Laker Freak

Come on Devean get Melo ejected.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Devean and Melo square up!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Hahahaha.. Devean outplaying Melo :laugh:

Bwahahaha.. That woulda been good..


----------



## DANNY

ahaha damn nice dev niceeeeeee

this is like bowen pissing off ray allen

CRAZY D DEV keep it up


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

On another note, does anybody else think Jackie Johnson is hot?


----------



## DANNY

we outscored the nugs without kobe

good sign good sign :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Devean George just drains a 3 over Melo..

Lakers pulling away.. 

7 pt lead, DG missed a 3 though.. 

Dang.. Anthony and 1..


----------



## DANNY

CubanLaker said:


> On another note, does anybody else think Jackie Johnson is hot?


shes got a nice body but her faces ok


----------



## Laker Freak

George hits a 3 with Melo right in his face and then Melo goes down and gets an and 1.


----------



## Brian34Cook

I thought Slava was the dumbest on the team but my god.. Chris Mihm is making me think he is..


----------



## DANNY

hahah that was funny

we need dr.phil to talk about our free throw woes... LOLlolol


----------



## DANNY

damn chris mihm


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Dude Bynum is playing better than Mihm! They need to put him in! At least hes playing some kind of D!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

mihm sucks.. Phil should kick his rear..


----------



## DANNY

i think its time we bring kobe back


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

whats p with Lamars' shooting 2-10. Is he the secong scorer after Kobe?


----------



## DANNY

smushs got a bunch hes the second leading i think


----------



## Laker Freak

I love the way Phil is handling Kobe's minutes. He should have plenty of rest for the 4th period and it's those types of moves that lost us many games last year under Frank/Rudy.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

I agree


----------



## DANNY

i second that


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

It looks like Kwames trying to be a little more actve in the 4th.


----------



## DANNY

yeah that wsa a nice move inside

too bad he turned it over but its all good


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Sasha is going to the NBDL...period


----------



## Laker Freak

I think McKie should be playing in the 4th instead of Sasha.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Tie game at 78. Come on, lets win the next 6 minutes!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Backdoor lobs..backdoor lobs..backdoor lobs....


----------



## Brian34Cook

My god.. Such a dull game but yet with a chance to win it.. :laugh:


----------



## Cris

hey HOF did you see that backdoor lob?


----------



## DANNY

lakers seem lost

i think its time...

KOBE TIME


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The next time I see another lob, I **** you not, Im buying a ticket to Denver, camping up on the roof with my rifle, and Imma start snipeing anyone in powder blue!!! :curse: :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak

George for 3 and we have a 2 point lead.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Thats it!! Put Mihm on the Von Wafer Elbow List!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

this is close game..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

mihm is real ***.. took a foul now


----------



## madskillz1_99

ughhh... mihm......i'd rather see bynum.


----------



## Coatesvillain

The next time Odom finishes a shot close to the basket will be the first.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Game is slipping away, damn.


----------



## DANNY

odom... odom.. odom..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Add Camby too please!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Coatesvillain said:


> The next time Odom finishes a shot close to the basket will be the first.


True true..

Appears the Nuggets want it more and are showing why they are a playoff caliber team.. 

Lakers still have a lot of work to do..


----------



## SoCalfan21

lakers are sooo bad


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

other than kobe all other starters are NBDL caliber players.. WTF..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

yup Jackie Johnson is hot....


----------



## DANNY

kobes gotta take charge seriously.. odoms a bag of **** right now

and put back kwame theres only 2 minutes left!!!


----------



## DANNY

cambys a ***


----------



## SoCalfan21

hmm


----------



## madskillz1_99

aaaaaaaagh!!! mihm is such a puss.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

the lakers are still in it. Odom just needs to play under control. It seems like he always out of control.


----------



## Cris

Same old "road" Mihm


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Kobe is going for unnecessary 3-pointers


----------



## madskillz1_99

Cris said:


> Same old "road" Mihm


dude should not be in the game on the road in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Brian34Cook

:jawdrop:

Wow..


----------



## Coatesvillain

Smush!


----------



## madskillz1_99

Mihm to the line! aaaargh....


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe finds Mihm.. FOULED..

Oh lord.. Mihm to the line..


----------



## Laker Freak

Mihm you better make these damn free throws.


----------



## Brian34Cook

C'mon!!!

DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laker Freak

1 out of 2


----------



## Cris

meh ill take it...


----------



## DANNY

GRRRRRRRRRREEEEAT....

could of won this **** ****in mihm


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

D-fense


----------



## Unique

wow Kobe playing unselfish ...when it counts.


----------



## madskillz1_99

man.... i forgot what it was like to watch lakers games, i think i'm getting an ulcer already! and it's the first game! i don't have the stomach for this.


----------



## Ghiman

Smush is clutch! Mihm sux in FT!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damnit Mihm!! Only one!!! Ugh!!! Hey its allll good! Just play some D fellas!! :banana:


----------



## DANNY

we had this game in the ****in fridge **** that **** *** ***** ****** *** *** **** mihm why why why


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

lakers should play superb defense now as Denver is not under pressure


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

I think they're going to pull it of. I like how smush is playing. What a clutch shot he made right now.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Mihm is very Shaq like at the line tonight. One defensive stop..come on guys.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

mihm is real jerk


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

Can anyone say Kobe?????????????


----------



## DANNY

Devean George I ****in Love You Man


----------



## HallOfFamer

Kobe time baby..ITS KOBE TIME!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

MELO CLANK!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAH!!!

Lakers timeout.. 

Chance to win on the road.. YEA BABY!!

GIVE IT TO SMUSH.. 

It wouldnt be expected!!


----------



## madskillz1_99

WOW! brain cramp by Carmelo!! WTF was that!!!?!?!


----------



## Unique

HAHA Melos an idiot.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

deven george is the Man


----------



## Ghiman

Yea baby! 9.3 seconds!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

Wow, what a terrible shot right there Melo. Lakers still have a chance to win this one, just stay away from Chris Mihm.


----------



## DANNY

devean GEORGE !! devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!devean GEORGE !!


----------



## Laker Freak

Alright we have the ball with 9 seconds in a tied game. KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE!


----------



## madskillz1_99

Kobe's gonna drill it.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Cmon Laker!!! :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Give it to Smush.. Nobody would expect it :rofl:


----------



## HallOfFamer

ROFL @ Stu Lance, he thought they were off the air and you hear him say

"How dumb is..."

Lol didnt get to hear him finish, but im pretty sure he said Carmelo.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

Believe in the magin of the Kobster!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

we dont need clutch just go to the post and we will win


----------



## Cris

Devean Georges Value Is Worth a Worth a WHOLE truck load of Coolers Ranch Doritos Now!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer

Brian34Cook said:


> Give it to Smush.. Nobody would expect it :rofl:



If they double Kobe, I hope they leave Smush open on the perimeter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Kobe or Smush better take this shot!!


----------



## madskillz1_99

soooooooo close.........


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe for the win...

NO GOOD..

Overtime.. 

Nice game here..


----------



## HallOfFamer

A little long..but we got overtime. DANG!


----------



## Cris

what the hell was that... 9 seconds for that ****


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

Man that was so damn closeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Unique

Thought that was going in


----------



## Coatesvillain

madskillz1_99 said:


> soooooooo close.........


Yeah, I thought that was going to go in, since we've seen him hit shots like that before.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

no kobe please


----------



## Brian34Cook

Where the hell was that foul? :sigh: :laugh:


----------



## DANNY

good try good try
we got overtime now
we got this one we got it

cause..

WE GOT DEVEAN GEORGE


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

kobe missed last 5-6 shots


----------



## madskillz1_99

hey! he got poked in the eye! he shot that with only one good eye!


----------



## DANNY

apparently the eye doesnt count wtf ****in ref


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

Well atleast lets hope they continue to carry that momentum they gain at the end of the 4th quarter.


----------



## DANNY

its time to bring out the secret weapon

ANDREW BYNUM baby bring his baby hook bring it


----------



## Ghiman

OHHHHhhhh!!! So close....!!!!

Wheres the foul ref!!!!!!??


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

lakers should try to foul out anthony and camby


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

THey should make miller shoot from the outside. He is not a good shooter.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

WTF is wrong with odom.. I am better shooter than odom


----------



## HallOfFamer

Bye bye MELO!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Mimn again whatan assole


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Melos out!!


----------



## Laker Freak

Melo fouls out and Camby has 5.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

anthony is out


----------



## HallOfFamer

lol back door


----------



## Laker Freak

Another lob for Camby foul his *** out!


----------



## Brian34Cook

MIHM YOU ****IN IDIOT!!!!! Another dunk lob!


----------



## madskillz1_99

you must be %$*^*# kidding me?! another lob? unreal.


----------



## Brian34Cook

But the Lakers have Kobe.. What a game..


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

What the f...... kind of defense is this. I mean how many back door alley oops have they made on them.


----------



## Brian34Cook

:jawdrop: Mihm did something..

Kobe to George to LO.. Fouled

Cmon Lamar


----------



## Coatesvillain

Looks like Mihm is being sent to the bench. You can only get beat on the same play so many times.

Kobe is heating up.


----------



## madskillz1_99

Brian34Cook said:


> MIHM YOU ****IN IDIOT!!!!! Another dunk lob!


we agree on something!

mihm must go!! get him off the team. :curse:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

shooting foul om Kmart


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kwame in for Mihm..

Odom makes both.. 95-92 LAL.. 

1:24 left


----------



## Unique

O by the way add Melo to the Wafer elbow list.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Bouking is In..the hobbit is real trouble


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

:rocket: :rocket: Wheres my sniper rifle??!!!!


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

Things are looking good for the lakers. They have the lead and carmelo has fouled out.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Miller draws the foul on Smush.. His 4th.. 

Miller makes both ft's.. 95-94 LAL

1:09 left


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kobe with a costly turnover to Camby who gets blocked by Kobe.. Layup Denver.. :curse:

Wow.. Blocking foul.. That's amazing..


----------



## HallOfFamer

Kobe to the line!


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe draws the foul from Camby. Thank you for stopping those damn lobs.


----------



## madskillz1_99

great block by kobe, but noone running back on miller!


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

What a break. I thought they were going to call offense of foul on Kobe.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

camby out


----------



## Brian34Cook

'Kobe sucks' chant erupts..

Kobe makes the first..
Kobe puts the Lakers on top..

97-96 LA

:37.0 left


----------



## HallOfFamer

97-96 babyy....

Lets go, a couple stops!


----------



## DANNY

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> lakers should try to foul out anthony and camby


right on target


----------



## Laker Freak

Kobe sinks them both during the "Kobe sucks" chants.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Lakers By 1


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

KObe makes the 2nd!! who the F*** say Kobes not clutch??!! :clap:


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

I got a feeling that the lakers are going to pull this of. This is going to give a lot of confidence to the team because the nuggets suppose to be like the 3rd best team in the west this year.


----------



## madskillz1_99

all we need is ONE stop here. ONE stop! come on!!!


----------



## DANNY

ok bring out the D bring out the D

bring out.. DEVEAN GEORGE


----------



## HallOfFamer

Man, that block on Camby by Kobe was great. Too bad Ander Miller got the rebound.

Who will denver go to right here? KMart? I think Andre Miller will try to drive and kick out to Lenard or Boykins.


----------



## DANNY

CubanLaker said:


> KObe makes the 2nd!! who the F*** say Kobes not clutch??!! :clap:


NOT ME MAN NOT ME :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Here we go.. Cmon guys!!


----------



## Metsfan619

Really nice block by kobe


----------



## Brian34Cook

Boykins to KMart.. Odom.. FOUL.. Stupid call


----------



## Metsfan619

Foul Lakers


----------



## madskillz1_99

was that a phantom call on Odom!?!?! YEs!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer

DAMN [email protected]!!!! 

Okay, miss one, Im confident goign into double OT with Camby and Melo out.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

That was a huge bail out. He had no where to go. He's going to miss one anyway.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Yessssssss!


----------



## madskillz1_99

get the rebound!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

terrible call!! :rocket:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Horrible call there..

KMart miss.. 

KMart mi..good..

97-97..

22.1 left..


----------



## madskillz1_99

Here we go again, Kobe can't miss two game winners in one night!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Now you can win the game Kobe.. PLEASE :gopray:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

This Is Our Chance Guys


----------



## HallOfFamer

This is a good situation right here. 

I think they should have the ball in Kobes hands and kick out to Devean or Smush for a jumpshot. 

Worse come to worse, we go to double OT and they dont have their leading scorers for the night in Camby and Melo.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

He almost missed the second one. Oh well, we still have the ball with a chance to win the game.


----------



## Cris

22 seconds to do something productive


----------



## Ghiman

Give kobe the ball!!!


----------



## DANNY

WTFin call was that on lamar ****in ref

lucky walmart missed 1 free throw


----------



## reHEATed

this is a crazy game. 

I have a feeling kobe is going to make this one. Milk the clock all the way to 3, and put one down. Show melo how to take a game winning shot- not with 10 seconds left


----------



## DANNY

Ghiman said:


> Give kobe the ball!!!


BRING IT TO SMUSH baby SMUSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Let us pray... :worship: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :worship:


----------



## Brian34Cook

Here we go again.. Devean hits Kwame.. Kwame miss.. Kwame has it.. Kobe jumper

.6 left :jawdrop:


----------



## madskillz1_99

KOBE KOBE KOBE!!!! what!?


----------



## HallOfFamer

There We Gooo [email protected]@@@!!!!


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

KObeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ghiman

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes! ! !! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! Kobe Is The Man!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Oh .....my.......GOD....


----------



## DANNY

ahhhhhhhhhh AHHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH
KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHH KOBE AHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

Yes Kobeeeeeeee


----------



## Laker Freak

The Lakers should have Bynum gaurd the inbound pass


----------



## Brian34Cook

Laker Freak said:


> The Lakers should have Bynum gaurd the inbound pass


:laugh: not a bad plan


----------



## DANNY

Kobe Ahhhhhhhhh Kobe Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Kobe Ahhhhhhhhh Kobe Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Kobe Ahhhhhhhhh Kobe Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhomg Omgogmgomgomgomgmoomgmgo Lolololl Kobe Ahhhhhhhhh Kobe Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhv Kobe Ahhhhhhhhh Kobe Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Kobe Ahhhhhhhhh Kobe Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Kobe Ahhhhhhhhh Kobe Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Kobe Ahhhhhhhhh Kobe Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh Crazy Mother****in Shot Hes The Man


----------



## madskillz1_99

as a sidebar, i can't believe we went to Kwame originally! the play was designed for him!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Looking around for D Fish.....hes not here....yessssssssss...


----------



## GNG

The Lakers were about 1.7 seconds away from making a bad decision.

What was Kwame thinking? Get it to your superstar!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

H U HU HU HU Lakers win


----------



## Cris

i love that man...


----------



## madskillz1_99

not over yet.........


----------



## Brian34Cook

Kwame on the inbounds pass by Najera.. Here we go..

Lenard 3.. IN AND OUT.. WHEW

BALLGAME!!!

Finals (OT): Lakers 99 - Nuggets 97

BIG WIN? I'd say so..

Hope this gives them confidence for Game 2 :clap:


----------



## madskillz1_99

OMG! 

that was soooooooo close. i was ready to vomit, then cry....


----------



## Cris

Yes **** Yes


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hell of a game!!!!!


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique

I was surprised they gave the ball to Kwame. I think they got mixed with the initials. Luckily they got it right the second time. What a great game.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005

This will be a great season for lakers..Starting with a W


----------



## HallOfFamer

wadeshaqeddie said:


> this is a crazy game.
> 
> I have a feeling kobe is going to make this one. Milk the clock all the way to 3, and put one down. Show melo how to take a game winning shot- not with 10 seconds left


HEHE


----------



## Damian Necronamous

YESSSS!!! YEEEEEESSSS!!!

YES YES YES YES YESSS!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Basel

I missed the game because of work but just now found out the Lakers won because of a Kobe buzzer beater...they better show a replay on ESPN tonight!


----------



## DANNY

what a game guys
it was good support you guys made it fun
:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

one of the best games i've ever seen


----------



## DANNY

i really like this guy smush parker
i think hes gonna be ROCK SOLID puhahaha :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## SoCalfan21

*cough cough* well....lakers win...how about that


----------



## Ghiman

What a way to start off a season with a Laker win in OT...! :banana:


----------



## Hov

KOBE!

Man what a finish. I have no idea what Kwame was trying to do but good thing it went to Kobe at the end.

But :laugh: @ "I got popped in the eye." Things like that are why people hate him.


----------



## JerryWest

black mamba!!!!!


----------



## Unique

Haha Elite? Kobe baby.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Good win for the Lakers, now keep it up against the Suns.


----------



## KB8SD

This win just further shows and re assures all the haters that Kobe is the best player in the L.Man I cant wait to go to sunday's game at staples center to root for our Lakers.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Well, way to screw up my nov. prediction list. Hahah, It was worth it though. KOBE!


----------



## LakerLunatic

faith!


----------



## reHEATed

HallOfFamer said:


> HEHE


well, I got the important part right


----------



## Cap

Haha, reading through the reactions in this thread was priceless. :rofl:

However, if I see the amount of cursing that went on in this thread again, several posters won't be posting here much longer. Please, post like adults, constant cursing is simply not necessary.


----------



## The One

Hey guys. Sorry I was not here to help. Great game though.

The Best:
Kobe: 33 points + game winning shot
Parker: 20 + nasty dunk on Miller

The Good:
george: 14 points off the bench

The Okay:
Kwame: did not score that much but had a huge rebound before kobe's last shot.

The Bad:
Odom: just was not having a good game.
Mihm: did not score much and bad D.


----------



## Brian34Cook

EHL said:


> Haha, reading through the reactions in this thread was priceless. :rofl:


Hey that happens.. After all the up and downs of last year's team.. What a perfect way to start the season.. With an up and down momentum, nail biting, dull game for a win? :rofl:


----------



## The_Franchise

It's great to see Kobe in the limelight again... he deserves it. The thing with Kobe is that you know he'll somehow find a way to win. You know he isn't going to miss that top of the key jumper. You know he is going to block Camby. Great game. Kudos to Kwame for getting back that missed hook shot, he isn't going to be anything in this league unless someone lights a fire under his *** and PJ is the best candidate for that.

Here's to Kobe's first MVP.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*Re:*

great game, although i dislike the play by play guy...i liked Paul Sunderland...

fun exciting game, i kept switching from this and the Clipper game ...and both won :banana: 

man, Carmelo Anthony kept posting up, AND HE KEPT HOOKING using his arm, AND ELBOW

they called it like twice and thats it 

HE WAS DOING IT ALL GAME :curse: 


but all in all the lakers got the W thats all that matters


----------



## Lakers Own

I was pissed off that I couldn't watch it. Kwame's and Mihm's stat lines were pretty crappy, but just one game. I was very happy to see the W.


----------



## Brian34Cook

LA Lakers 99, Denver 97, OT










DENVER (AP) -- With a sweet swish as the clock neared zero, Kobe Bryant picked the perfect way to say ``Welcome Back, Coach!''

The Kobe and Phil Show made a grand return Wednesday night, as Bryant hit a long jumper with 0.6 seconds left in overtime to lift Los Angeles to a 99-97 victory over Denver in Phil Jackson's first game back as coach of the Lakers.

*``The win wasn't important for me, it was important for the team,'' Jackson said. ``But getting the win is twice as nice.''*

Bryant, who scored eight of his 33 points in overtime, swished home the game-winner, then ran with clenched fist to the other end of the court, chest-bumping with teammate Devean George to celebrate his biggest shot of this very young season. 

At the end of the overtime, Los Angeles' original play was for the shot to go to center Kwame Brown, who had a mismatch on Eduardo Najera. Brown missed the shot, though, and when Bryant won the fight for the rebound, there was little doubt who was taking the next shot.

*``He got a good shot on the move and does what he does great -- shooting those kinds of shots when he's under duress,'' Jackson said. *

The Lakers missed the playoffs for the first time since 1994 last season, and when they beckoned Jackson back, Kobe and Phil appeared to put their differences aside. Not much was expected of the Lakers this season, but on the first night, they came out ahead in what is supposed to be a difficult place to win this season.

*``It was a big game for us,'' Bryant said. ``We are a young team and we had to battle back to get the win.'' *

[More in URL]


----------



## Brian34Cook

2nd Time Is Charm for Bryant

DENVER — Phil Jackson was back. So were the Lakers, at least for a night.

In a season opener where the Lakers had to rally late to force overtime, Kobe Bryant made amends with a 23-foot jumper with 0.6 seconds left in overtime to drive the Lakers to a 99-97 victory Wednesday over the Denver Nuggets at Pepsi Center.

Bryant had 33 points, eight in overtime, and a part of Jackson felt as if he had never left.

"That's when he's at his best," Jackson said, "under duress at the end of games."

The first paradox of a very young season: Jackson didn't diagram the final shot for Bryant, but for Kwame Brown, who was relatively ineffective throughout the game.

Brown had a shot from the left block, rebounded his own miss and fed Bryant with a few seconds left.

Bryant dribbled toward the top of the key and feathered a shot over Andre Miller and Eduardo Najera.

Bryant said he didn't care how the play was drawn up.

"[Jackson] trusts me. He knows that if the play breaks down, I will find my way back to the ball," said Bryant, who made only one of six shots in the fourth quarter but all three of his overtime attempts.

"Kwame got a great look. How he got his own rebound, I have no idea because he was going the opposite direction. He got it to me and I knocked it down."

[More in URL]


----------



## DANNY

lol i had so many wtf chris mihm.. stupid mihm.. damn mihm.. posts


----------



## The Legion Lakers

:cheers: cheers to all who believed... :biggrin: 

lovely way to start the season...the only proper way to end this season would be with a nba championship winning dunk by kobe over shaq here in los angeles... :biggrin: 

:gopray: 

lamar and kwame had atrocious scoring night...but let's not discount that both contributed greatly in other ways...kwame has singlehandedly fixed our problem with defending the screen-roll...the way he shows on the dribbler...enough to knock him away from the basket...and then rotates back to his own man...thereby forcing the oposing offense to reset...is a feature i have never seen in a lakers defense...and i've only been following the team since eddie jones's rookie season...

and lamar did a good enough job at the point where we didnt look totally lost at the end of the game when im sure most of you thought we were going to lose...there was a point in the middle of the fourth quarter where it seemed that denver was going to pull away...and the lakers looked totally confused on offense...then phil put lamar back in...and immediately, the lakers offense began to look more coherent... :biggrin: 

...

in the future...i hope phil will continue to bring in andrew before slava...because although andrew may not be ready on offense for us this year...his shotblocking and defense are superior to slava... :whatever:


----------



## DANNY

can someone tell me 

what happen to paul sunderland?

hes no chick hearn but hes definitely better than that new guy..

i thought the new guy was suppose to stick around for the pre-season only guess not


----------



## DANNY

hey props to brian cook for making 3 consecutive shots in a row early in that game
i was surprised phil didnt use him much after that
hes an underrated defender (taking that charge yo usee that?)
i think he just needs to box out and position himself better for rebounds and he'll get his share of minutes but really impressive shooting lakers gotta utilize him more since they're short big men
(i dont count slava so we're really short)
but bynum impressed me, offensively hes not ready but we can definitely use him defensively with his 7 foot 280lb frame
he can only get better with more minutes and games
believe it or not i also liked sasha.. he made some silly plays (can you say butterfingers?) but i think he did fairly well guarding the faster and quicker earl boykins he should be a decent 3rd string
a little bit surprised mckie didnt play much but i think he'll play more as the season goes on
hopefully phil wont "isiah rider or mitch richmond" him... cause he can definitely play
besides smush, i was really really really impressed with devean george
i think i had a post before mentioning devean's underrated defense
and he just proved today how active and smart he can play D
mad props to my man devean george


----------



## PiTT

GO DODGERS!

oh sorry wrong sport...

my .02 cents, this was an awesome win for a few reasons. A) the look kobe gave the nuggets fans after hit the game winner, priceless. B) SLAVA DIDN'T PLAY, i loved that part.

Smush's dunk on Andre Miller, i heard the conversation they had after he got dunked on Miller: "comon man, why you gotta do me like that? i got kids and a wife at home" 

Smush: "IM FROM RUCKAH PARK HOMIE!"

besides the fact that i hate chris mihm, kwame needed to do more, odom wasn't aggressive enough, kobe was kobe, i was pleasantly surprised that bynum did so well in those few minutes he played, as soon as he starts finishing around the hoop, he will be very very good.

First win of the season, and certainly not the last time they make the world stand up and give them some attention....

THESE AIN'T YOUR DADDIES LAKERS!

To Kobe, Andrew, Smush, i applaud thee :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

PS. flipping between this and the clipper game, man James Singleton is gonna be a good JYD type player...


----------



## 77AJ

PiTT said:


> GO DODGERS!
> 
> oh sorry wrong sport...
> 
> my .02 cents, this was an awesome win for a few reasons. A) the look kobe gave the nuggets fans after hit the game winner, priceless. B) SLAVA DIDN'T PLAY, i loved that part.
> 
> Smush's dunk on Andre Miller, i heard the conversation they had after he got dunked on Miller: "comon man, why you gotta do me like that? i got kids and a wife at home"
> 
> Smush: "IM FROM RUCKAH PARK HOMIE!"
> 
> besides the fact that i hate chris mihm, kwame needed to do more, odom wasn't aggressive enough, kobe was kobe, i was pleasantly surprised that bynum did so well in those few minutes he played, as soon as he starts finishing around the hoop, he will be very very good.
> 
> First win of the season, and certainly not the last time they make the world stand up and give them some attention....
> 
> THESE AIN'T YOUR DADDIES LAKERS!
> 
> To Kobe, Andrew, Smush, i applaud thee :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> PS. flipping between this and the clipper game, man James Singleton is gonna be a good JYD type player...


Pretty good over all, except Miller doesn't have a wife and kids at home....

However the Smush dunk was my favorite play in the game. Nice to see the Lakers putting some solid role players around Bryant and Odom. I also think that Kwame will have a really good season.

Good game Lakers Fans. We got another one coming up again in a few days! See ya then.


----------



## ralaw

Devin Green looked good in his suit!


----------



## Kaas

Did anyone else think the most impressive thing down the stretch in regulation wasn't Smush's 3, but the fact that Mihm cleanly caught two passes from Kobe?

Anyways, great win. It was pretty impressive to win against a team like the Nuggets on the road, especially when our seconda best player is a complete non-factor on offense.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Kobe=Making a Case for MVP already! Good game guys!


----------



## BBB

Pleased with the win, that's for sure. 

Was able to download a couple of clips - the dunk by Smush on Miller (pretty good) and that Kobe shot (amazing). 

Great stuff.


----------



## SoCalfan21

lakers played a great defensive game IMO and i would have been surprised to see them lose. THe only things that killed them were those damn backdoor oops. Well tonite the lakers should roll the suns also IMO


----------



## Lynx

We got nothing from our front court. I mean nothing...zilch and still came up with a W. I'll take it. But something tells me that this is gonna be a long season. Brown doesn't know why he's on the court. Mihm is, as usual, a moron who still hasn't figured out his role. Man, you guys get paid in millions and can't buy a ****ing bucket. I hated the fact Kobe was giving passes to Mihm and Brown(in OT). Mihm and Brown together gave up 8-10 lobs to Denver. It's pathetic that we don't have a inside presence unitl I saw the block by Bynum. :rock:

George put great pressure on 'Melo. He's no upside game but if Lakers can give up his fouls for defense, we'll take it.


----------



## Lynx

p.s Odom, don't stand around and shoot from the key. ****ing drive to the basket!


----------



## tone wone

Lynx said:


> p.s Odom, don't stand around and shoot from the key. ****ing drive to the basket!


 why?

so he can get another offensive foul. He needs to develope an in-between game...

<embed src="http://www.gisxprt.com/heysong.mp3" autostart="true" loop="true" width="0" height="0"></embed>


----------



## West44

I watched the Sac game and last night's thriller. I must say I'm soooo proud of these guys. They play with heart and hustle and they're better than most people think. Kobe's the best clutch player in the league by far. It's going to be fun watching these guys overachieve this year. Way to go boys!!! :clap:


----------



## clien

kwame and mihm didnt play too well offensevively, but that will improve, if we make it moreof a point to get them the ball in the post every once and awhile....odom didnt shoot well, but who cares he dished the ball nicely and played solid D, smush looks like an all star...kobe looks like mvp---but its just 1 game- 1 game where we struggled even,, still room for much improvement


----------



## clien

did you see at the end of the game when Kobe just glared at the entire arena.......he did a 360 mean mug at all the booing fans--just sweet


----------



## KillWill

KennethTo said:


> black mamba!!!!!


 you said it man!


and gotta love the black thigh highs!


----------



## The One

clien said:


> did you see at the end of the game when Kobe just glared at the entire arena.......he did a 360 mean mug at all the booing fans--just sweet


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ghiman

I just loved how Devean George got into Carmelo's skin to get him off of his game. He was as frustrated as a blind person walking into a strip club  

<embed src="http://www.gisxprt.com/heysong.mp3" autostart="true" loop="true" width="0" height="0"></embed>


----------



## Sean

dannyM said:


> can someone tell me
> 
> what happen to paul sunderland?


Paul's contract was not renewed after last season.


I'm happy with the W, but that was not the way to win a game. The team's free throw % was atrocious. I thought Shaq was bad, but now there's a whole team that can't make 1/2 their freebies. 

23 TO's? ugly.

Glad to see Devean's performance. Maybe the key to him doing well is the Lakers give him only one year contracts from here on out.

Bad news for Nene. This is the second season in a row where one of the Nugs better players gets taken out in the first game of the season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Great game! They just need to improve the frontcourt production.
It just pisses me off that some Heat fans are bashing Kobe even after everything he did last night. ugh. Haters! :curse:


----------



## Sean

see the entire gallery with credits and captions here
http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...ogallery?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba&index=1


----------



## Sean

*Bynum's Debut*

BYNUM'S DEBUT

Lakers rookie center Andrew Bynum (18 years, 6 days) became the youngest player in NBA history to appear in a game. The previous youngest was Jermaine O'Neal (18 years, 53 days), with Bryant (18 years, 72 days) in second place.

The Nuggets lost center Nene, probably for the season, because of a torn anterior cruciate ligament in their opener Tuesday night.

That changed Jackson's strategy, because he planned to match Bynum against Nene, who rarely wanders far from the hoop.

Jackson was still determined to give Bynum his NBA debut, which turned out to be not bad at all. Bynum played six minutes - all in the second quarter - and blocked DerMarr Johnson's shot 1:15 after entering the game.

Bynum also blocked a shot by Andre Miller. Bynum missed both shots he tried, but the first appeared to be an uncalled goaltending violation on Denver.

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_748727.php


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Bynum's Debut*



Sean said:


> BYNUM'S DEBUT
> 
> Lakers rookie center Andrew Bynum (18 years, 6 days) became the youngest player in NBA history to appear in a game. The previous youngest was Jermaine O'Neal (18 years, 53 days), with Bryant (18 years, 72 days) in second place.
> 
> The Nuggets lost center Nene, probably for the season, because of a torn anterior cruciate ligament in their opener Tuesday night.
> 
> That changed Jackson's strategy, because he planned to match Bynum against Nene, who rarely wanders far from the hoop.
> 
> Jackson was still determined to give Bynum his NBA debut, which turned out to be not bad at all. Bynum played six minutes - all in the second quarter - and blocked DerMarr Johnson's shot 1:15 after entering the game.
> 
> Bynum also blocked a shot by Andre Miller. Bynum missed both shots he tried, but the first appeared to be an uncalled goaltending violation on Denver.
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_748727.php


I knew that was goaltending!! :curse:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damn that sucks. First he gets posterized by Smush, then he gets arrested!! :biggrin: 

Andre Miller arrested


----------



## Brian34Cook

No he got arrested before the game?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Oops my bad..well...Im gonna go ahead and assume that the dunk didnt improve his day.


----------



## ballocks

thanks for the win. 

fun posts. didn't know who won the game until now (only saw the first half), so i decided to go through page by page and y'all crack me up. it's interesting to see the focus shift from one moment to the next, from one extreme to the next, and the win makes it feel like it was all worth it in the end. a loss would've... well, doesn't matter, you didn't lose. so congrats.

peace


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Awesome game! Nice to see Kobe sticking it to all the haters in Colorado. We go on the road and beat a team that closed last season 32-8. Is anyone else thrilled that we have something that resembles a set offense now? This is soooo much better than watching Rudy T ball. I like the way our guys used last year's experience to close the game out. Smush, way to prove yourself. I hope you are not the Mihm of this year with a great opener and mediocre season. I have faith that you can perform like that the rest of the year. Mihm, you are completely lost. I will refrain from saying anything else. Hell yes!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

And what's up with the stupid pump up music in the background? It's giving my computer fits!


----------



## Brian34Cook

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Is anyone else thrilled that we have something that resembles a set offense now? This is soooo much better than watching Rudy T ball. I like the way our guys used last year's experience to close the game out.


I dont know.. Yeah it seems better but with Rudy's offense and the current defense we could blow out teams.. I'm not that impressed or thrilled with the offense... yet


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Smush Parker must have bought the better basketball tapes and Magic Johnson's tape or something, because he looks like a pretty solid player now. It was just last season he didn't look like a NBA player, but I've seen him a few times for the Lakers and I'm impressed.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Positives:*

*Smush Parker*. Hmmm... Promising game. I've always liked his demeanor oncourt. How long since the Lakers had a quick, athletic PG to begin with? Hope he keeps playing like this...

*Devean George*. Gump has been a Laker scapegoat for many years, now. But, if healthy, he can be a great asset to have on the bench: hard-working defender, can nail the three, great rebounder for his position... So he is overpaid. But he is the lone Laker sub who could make a difference...

*Kobe Bryant*. Another win credited to this guy. Clutch as trhey come, although he failed the first time. Over two defenders? Wicked!

*Andrew Bynum:* He must play some minutes to garner confidence. Nice move by Phil.

*Negatives:*

*Lamar Odom. * IF you know you can't shoot... drive!

*Chris Mihm*. You are a center. Play close to the basket. If post players are dunking at ease on your rim, you aren't doing your job.

*Kobe Bryant*. You won the game. So why the lame primma-donna routine of "i-got-poked-in-the-eye-so-that's-why-i-missed-the-first-time"?

*Kwame Brown*. Seemed kinda lost out there. Kept his head up and is responsable for giving Kobe the winning shot. Not the start i was expecting from him.


All in all, a good win.

GO LAKERS!


----------



## The One

PauloCatarino said:


> *Positives:*
> 
> *Smush Parker*. Hmmm... Promising game. I've always liked his demeanor oncourt. How long since the Lakers had a quick, athletic PG to begin with? Hope he keeps playing like this...
> 
> *Devean George*. Gump has been a Laker scapegoat for many years, now. But, if healthy, he can be a great asset to have on the bench: hard-working defender, can nail the three, great rebounder for his position... So he is overpaid. But he is the lone Laker sub who could make a difference...
> 
> *Kobe Bryant*. Another win credited to this guy. Clutch as trhey come, although he failed the first time. Over two defenders? Wicked!
> 
> *Andrew Bynum:* He must play some minutes to garner confidence. Nice move by Phil.
> 
> *Negatives:*
> 
> *Lamar Odom. *IF you know you can't shoot... drive!
> 
> *Chris Mihm*. You are a center. Play close to the basket. If post players are dunking at ease on your rim, you aren't doing your job.
> 
> *Kobe Bryant*. You won the game. So why the lame primma-donna routine of "i-got-poked-in-the-eye-so-that's-why-i-missed-the-first-time"?
> 
> *Kwame Brown*. Seemed kinda lost out there. Kept his head up and is responsable for giving Kobe the winning shot. Not the start i was expecting from him.
> 
> 
> All in all, a good win.
> 
> GO LAKERS!


Odom drive and he was still making bricks and causing turnovers. It was just a bad game. Being at home should help out a bit.

As for Kobe, He did get hit in the eye. Him saying that to the media might just be his way of telling the oppostition that they can't stop him unless they foul him. :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

The One said:


> Odom drive and he was still making bricks and causing turnovers. It was just a bad game. Being at home should help out a bit.
> 
> As for Kobe, He did get hit in the eye. Him saying that to the media might just be his way of telling the oppostition that they can't stop him unless they foul him. :biggrin:


or telling the refs to step it up.


----------



## LamarButler

Dang whats the matter with Lamar? He shot way too many threes, and he never finishes hard to the basket.


----------

